# X-Copter vs X-Mach vs X-Wind



## Bulldozer (Oct 6, 2007)

Hello all,

I had had only one Hamilton so far and really loved it. Recently came across this model:










Reference: H76646533 - *X-Copter*.

I love the look but I know nothing about the Khaki line of watches. I explored a bit more and found these:










Reference: H77696793. *X-Wind*. And...










Reference: H76686735. *X-Mach*.

All of them are 44mm case and (I suppose) all of them use Valjoux 7750. Also, all of them cost almost the same.

So, if you were in a position to choose one out of these three, which one do you choose? I confess, I have no idea what a machmeter is or any other aviation functions, but would love to learn. 

Another question: Are the rose gold cases just rose gold plated or is it actually solid rose gold (highly doubt that though)? If it is the former, where would I be able to find out how many MIC plating it is to get an idea of how many years it would last before the base metal would show through?

Thanks in advance!
​


----------



## DougFNJ (May 23, 2007)

Hi Stanley,

I have seen and played with the 2 Rose Gold versions you listed here, I haven't played with the X-Mach, but it does look sharp there. Out of the 3 though, I would definitely say the X-Copter, that has a real rugged style, and it was designed and put so perfectly together, if the price were better I probably would had gone in that direction, but my SS X-Wind on leather is a bit more versatile, I didn't fall in love with the design on the Rose Gold X-Wind dial.

The Rose Gold is plated as you suspected.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

I love my X-WIND (SS, cream dial, & black leather strap), and I wouldn't trade it for either of the other two models b/c it goes with anything I'm wearing and it's the only cream dialed watch I own..

_*D*_


----------



## ffeelliixx (May 22, 2007)

I would say the X-Wind; although, I've seen the others only in photos.


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Tough choice. They're all stunning, but if I had to choose only one it'd be the X-Copter. Love the dial and so sexy in that RG.


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

X-Mach for me (if I were going to get an X); it is the one that I'd actually be able to use.


----------



## stewey (Sep 1, 2009)

hello all! I'm new here and just starting to post. I was in the Tourneau store in NYC the other day and I saw all three. The X-Mach definitely left an impression with me. The sides (carbon fiber) of it are just amazing. Fit and finish are top notch (as to be expected from Hamilton). I was initially interested in seeing the X-Copter, but left wanting the X-Mach.

Personally, I don't like the way Hamilton has applied the rose gold finish on the Khaki watches. It's much nicer on the Jazzmasters. Oris does a pretty nice job as well.


----------



## ChrisDinIA (Jul 4, 2008)

I'm with kiwi on this one. They're all great but the X-Copter would be the one for me. Hey if I'm going to be different then I'll be *really* different.


----------



## Rakurai (Mar 1, 2006)

Out of these three definitely the X-Mach, fantastic looking piece. If it was against the black stainless steel X-Wind, it's be a draw, but I really don't care for gold watches.


----------



## Redrum (Sep 17, 2008)

X-Wind, all three of them are IMHO too gimmicky. I read on another forum that their features weren't really helpful.

Take care (I'd get the E.T.O.)

RR


----------



## prezYYZ (Aug 3, 2008)

I don't own any of these models, but I have seen all three and tried them on. I personally like the SS version of X-Wind. Being a airplane pilot I think it has the most practical use and it is clean looking. Not that I am going to actually convert cross wind components in the air... These features are not very useful in real life situations. But they are nice to play with. The X-copter like the name implies is more for the helicopter fan (or pilot). The X-mach is for the fighter pilot and the x-wind is more for the everyday airplane pilot. I personally prefer the QNE. Take care.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

LOVE MY brown leather pink gold x-copter.....


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

eddieo396 said:


> LOVE MY brown leather pink gold x-copter.....


Pics please!!


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

I love this thing....


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

Love this one too....



















b-)


----------



## saintv90 (Feb 23, 2008)

I have really liked the X-Wind and attempted to purchase one a few times. But since that X-Mach came out...I'm leaning more towards that one now. Either way they are all great watches with, I believe, the same movement. So you can't go wrong!


----------



## HelloNasty1 (Jul 8, 2007)

I was going to say X-Wind, but after those pics it would have to be X-Mach. That carbon on the side looks great!


----------



## solowatch (Mar 17, 2008)

The X-Mach is awesome, and the CF accents on the side and on the strap gives it more character. I really like that watch. The rose gold has never been attractive to me, but it does look nice in pictures. 

Does anyone know where I can get the X-Mach, I'd like to buy one very soon... :think: maybe today, since it is my birthday :-!


----------



## Screamer67 (Dec 24, 2009)

All the X series are great watch, and great looking.... but I prefer the X mach, in Black PVD and Black Carbon strap version...:-!;-)


----------



## gunnerx (Jan 19, 2010)

I was on the fence between that X-Mach and the X-Wind and in the end. I chose the X-Wind.










The X-Mach was very appealing at first but after comparing the two and trying them both out, after a while the appeal of the X-Wind lasted longer for me. Even when I look at other X-Winds along with the X-Mach now, I still prefer the X-Wind.


----------



## carlt69 (Feb 12, 2010)

X-Mach for me, I can't wait to get one, thats if I can find somewhere to buy the one I want in the UK!!!??


----------



## jima4812 (Aug 11, 2009)

I voted X-Wind, but I'm throwing in another 'X' that I just discovered: X-Fuel.


----------



## Screamer67 (Dec 24, 2009)

it seems to be based on the tachymiler mechanics..... don't really like it, as i think that with the lack of the third subdial, the dial seems "unbalanced"....


i voted X mach !!!!

(and for less $$, X-copter !)


----------



## kutzi17 (Feb 4, 2010)

Awesome looking watch, specially for the price! :-!



kiwidj said:


> I love this thing....


----------



## Screamer67 (Dec 24, 2009)

I kinda changed my mind, when i got my limited Edition of Xwind (black PVD version, with the "target" subsecond, and no rose gold)...

What a watch !!! what a beauty ! (and it was my very first auto chrono, so the shock was even greater !)

so my order has been : X-MACH > X-copter > X-Wind, but now, it's more like :
X-Wind LE = X-MACH > X-Copter > other models of X-Wind...

btw, X-MACH RULES !


----------



## franj74 (Sep 24, 2010)

X-wind


----------



## rafal (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you guys trade with each other all those x's? I wouldn't mind trading my tachymiler for one of them


----------



## modgoldwing46 (Dec 29, 2009)

I have to go with the X-copter. I just love the look, but the X-wind L.E. in Black PVD is pretty cool.

This is my X-copter and it is very comfortable to wear, looks cool and is very nice!!


----------



## Flipstar (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Brummiemoto (Sep 11, 2012)

Some very looking pieces there......but how do Victorinox compare?


----------



## cprrckwlf (Aug 18, 2012)

Brummiemoto said:


> Some very looking pieces there......but how do Victorinox compare?


That's a tremendously apples and oranges comparison, if you ask me, and it comes out in Hamilton's favor. But this is also a really old/dead thread... Flipstar's (understandable) enthusiasm about his new x-wind aside, the last post was in 2011.

Why not start a new thread to ask how hamilton and victorinox compare? With a separate, properly, titled thread you'll likely get more participation (or at least the rest of my thoughts on the topic, once I'm at a real keyboard).


----------

